# Help Please ⬇️⬇️



## morganschickens (Aug 19, 2014)

ok everyone I was wondering, what non aggressive roosters would be good for me? I'm looking into breeds, but I've been getting a lot of advice saying don't get a large rooster. What do you think?


----------



## morganschickens (Aug 19, 2014)

these are my very lovely hens


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Every rooster has the potential for being aggressive, some breeds more than others. The most docile appear to be the Favorelles. Maybe Cochins. I've had several Silkie males be aggressive although the chance of injury is very low with them.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Yes all roosters are different. I have large fowl roosters and they are very good boys. Red sex link. Columbia. Wyandotte. Partridge rock. Dorking. Black sex link. I have heard that Rhode Island Red roosters can be aggressive but I never had any so I can't be sure on that.


----------



## morganschickens (Aug 19, 2014)

robin416 said:


> Every rooster has the potential for being aggressive, some breeds more than others. The most docile appear to be the Favorelles. Maybe Cochins. I've had several Silkie males be aggressive although the chance of injury is very low with them.


thank you very much!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

any rooster can get nasty
when that happen my wife catches said roo & holds his face
to the ground for 60 seconds
repeat as needed so he knows you are higher on the pecking order


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

We have not had a nasty rooster yet, we tell show them early on just where in the freezer they will go! We have EE, Ameraucana, Orpingtons, and seramas that are roosters. 


Jim


----------

